# PhD Degree without Experience



## Rose05 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello..I am about to submit my PhD thesis and have plans for immigrating to Canada. However I have only an year's work experience to claim .Can I claim my research experience as a PhD scholar under work experience? Or are there any other options for me ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Your research will not count as work experience, because it wasn't work experience.

And keep in mind that your degrees might not be considered equivalent to Canadian degrees as the Indian education system is inferior to ours.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

colchar said:


> And keep in mind that your degrees might not be considered equivalent to Canadian degrees as the Indian education system is inferior to ours.


@colchar, Why do you keep making this comment? I notice you make this sort of comment whenever there is a post related to Indian qualification.

Do you even know which university did the person who posted the question studied to make such statement? Are you sitting in WES Canada panel to say that this person's education is not equivalent to Canadian degrees?

WES Canada routinely evaluates thousands of applications from candidates having foreign degrees and finds them to be suitable and equivalent to Canadian degrees. So what makes you to provide such blanket statement?

Just for your information, there are many Indian universities and Asian universities in top 500 global universities and there are many Canadian universities ranked lower than some of the Indian and Asian universities likewise there are Canadian universities ranked higher too.

WES Canada accepts qualifications from hundreds of Indian universities, just because there were some universities whose programs did not meet Canadian requirements doesn't mean that all Indian universities are "inferior" to Canadian standards.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vivek_ntm said:


> @colchar, Why do you keep making this comment? I notice you make this sort of comment whenever there is a post related to Indian qualification.


Because it is true. Many people from India and Pakistan think that their education will transfer directly but it will not as neither of those education systems meets Canadian standards (the Pakistani system is particularly bad). Shouldn't people be informed of this instead of thinking they can come here and have their degrees recognized? If I was emigrating to another country that wouldn't recognize my degrees, I'd damned well want to know about it! That is just common sense.




> Do you even know which university did the person who posted the question studied to make such statement? Are you sitting in WES Canada panel to say that this person's education is not equivalent to Canadian degrees?


The entire education system in Indian and Pakistan is inferior to Canada's. I am a professor and teach international students, a great many of whom are from those two countries. The more they tell me about the post-secondary education systems back home the more I realize that in many way they are a joke.





> WES Canada routinely evaluates thousands of applications from candidates having foreign degrees and finds them to be suitable and equivalent to Canadian degrees.


No **** Sherlock. But that is not the norm with Indian and Pakistani degrees (personally, I wouldn't even call the Pakistani qualifications 'degrees').




> So what makes you to provide such blanket statement?


Since this comment isn't proper English, I am going to have to guess what you are asking. If my guess is correct, see my comments above.




> Just for your information, there are many Indian universities and Asian universities in top 500 global universities and there are many Canadian universities ranked lower than some of the Indian and Asian universities likewise there are Canadian universities ranked higher too.


Really???? Wow!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled you told me that!!!!! If it weren't for you I'd never have known. Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!

Now here's some information for you Skippy - those rankings are problematic in many ways and, outside of marketing departments, most in academia do not pay them any heed. Only the uninformed such as yourself do so.





> WES Canada accepts qualifications from hundreds of Indian universities, just because there were some universities whose programs did not meet Canadian requirements doesn't mean that all Indian universities are "inferior" to Canadian standards.



Yes, all Indian schools are inferior. Take, for example, essay writing. From what I have been told by countless Indian students, many of whom have degrees from various Indian universities, when they write essays they go search our information and copy that information over to the paper that they submit. In India that is acceptable, in Canada that is plagiarism!

Whether you want to admit it or not, the Indian (and Pakistani) education systems are inferior to ours. And I know this far better than you do because, as a professor, I teach in our system and teach students who came from the Indian and Pakistani systems.

And since you are in Australia, what makes you think you know anything about the Canadian education system?


----------

